# "Older" corks



## barryjo (May 25, 2017)

I understand corks can become dry over time and become unusable. Would putting them in a humidor for a couple of weeks rejuvenate them??
By humidor, I am referring to a 5-qt ice cream bucket with crumpled aluminum foil in the bottom to keep the corks out of the water. I would probably add some k-meta for sanitizing.


----------



## Johnd (May 25, 2017)

barryjo said:


> I understand corks can become dry over time and become unusable. Would putting them in a humidor for a couple of weeks rejuvenate them??
> By humidor, I am referring to a 5-qt ice cream bucket with crumpled aluminum foil in the bottom to keep the corks out of the water. I would probably add some k-meta for sanitizing.



I don't know why, but crumpled aluminum foil sitting in Kmeta solution sounds concerning. How about some of our scientists? @ibglowin ?


----------



## ibglowin (May 25, 2017)

I keep mine in a corkador with KMETA. My last batch of 1000 was going on two years old. They had definitely hardened but looked perfect still. My last two batches of white wine that I used those corks on oxidized in about 6 months time turning brown pretty quickly. You can't make an old cork young by any means.


----------



## Floandgary (May 26, 2017)

,,,, And the Grand Experiment continues!!! You might want to contact the manufacturer for some closer-to-home info on that subject. Or continue with your own efforts. How's about a veggie steamer??


----------



## Johny99 (May 26, 2017)

Veggie steamer might work.... I know pros that send them back to their supplier to be rehydrated. Somehow I don't think they'd appreciate a bag of 75::


----------



## Noontime (May 26, 2017)

I'm definitely not the science guy on this, but I would think it's a lot like trying make beef jerky back into steak.


----------



## bkisel (May 26, 2017)

Wow, that's apparently an issue to which I've never given thought. Believe I'm okay with the amalgamated I've got left but after they're used up I've got a 1K bag of Noma Corcs that I bought several months ago; I'd hate to learn that they'd go bad while waiting to be used.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 26, 2017)

I doubt you will have any problems with the synthetic Noma Corcs, Bill.


----------



## bkisel (May 27, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> I doubt you will have any problems with the synthetic Noma Corcs, Bill.



Good to hear. I suspect you're right. So, advantage synthetic at least in regards to "drying out"?


----------



## Rocky (May 27, 2017)

I would be hesitant to steam the corks for fear of breaking down the binder with the heat. I don't know about rehydrating but it would seem that distilled water at room temperature would be a way to go. I buy corks in 1000 count bags and break them down into 100 count zip lock bags. Seems to work for me and I usually use them up within a year.


----------



## hounddawg (May 28, 2017)

I be had been using FLOR CORKS but the last when I'd pull a cork would be brittle and almost dusty looking, so for the last close to a year I went to NOMA CORC I ALL READY LIKE THEM BETTER, I have tried every grade I could get my hands on, the lower the grade the quicker they get dry looking, the FLOR grade I used on my hidden magic closet, so I went thru them very slowly, so to use them up I corked some blackberry and gave some away and put some on my drinking rack, so now I keep a few hundred an bottle all my wines with them, I figure it'll use NOMA CORCO'S FROM HERE ON OUT ON EVERYTHING. 
Dawg

wine aint worth ruining by using corks your not sure of, that's just my 2 cents worth, take it or leave it,,
best of luck to you


----------

